# Anyone up for a trip to fish the live bottom off Greyton?



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking about heading out that way to give it a shot once we get some calmer seas, hopefully that happens before July Tenth. 

Ive never been out there but hear it can be good though it probably also gets hammered this time of year.

Would also consider hitting the Paradise Hole area off of Pickens but that is a bit further out.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

You guys know much about Greyton? Wife and I are staying at the state park at the end of July. No kayak, but I'll hit the beach pretty hard.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

speaking of grayton...anyone ever had luck in the lake over there?


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm down if you plan on going on a weekend. Just PM me to discuss. Will


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

Been out there the last 2 weekends. Got some nice kings in the troll out to our numbers. If you are going to launch at Grayton be sure to stretch out really good before you pull your yak to the water. HA.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it a long haul to the beach? Never been so I would kind of be winging it. Where do you launch?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

last weekend there must have been 25 boats on paradise


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Prince Caspian said:


> You guys know much about Greyton? Wife and I are staying at the state park at the end of July. No kayak, but I'll hit the beach pretty hard.


If you wanted to use a kayak Yellowfin Ocean Sports at the general store in Greyton rent kayaks or you could try the main store in Sea Side.

If you have a 4wd vehicle show up to the beach at sunrise and you can get away with pulling up to the water and dropping off your gear, just do not get caught. I wish I was in town otherwise I could meet y'all down there and shuttle the gear to the water, I just got a beach permit for my truck. I should be back in Aug.:thumbdown: so if anybody wants to fish that area I will be down.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Any idea on how those yaks are outfitted? Rodholders is my main question. We are only there for two nights, and we are long overdue for some quality time, but she never wakes up before 9:00, so I could probably get a trip in from sun up til my non-kayaking arms and shoulders decide to call it a day.


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Is it a long haul to the beach? Never been so I would kind of be winging it. Where do you launch?


You can either launch at the state park or you can launch at the access right behind The Red Bar. The Red Bar accesss will smoke you for sure. 2 weekends ago we caught 2 flounder, 1 Trigger, 1 Mahi, 18lb King, and a nice Reef shark. Last weekend we caught 2 kings, 3 bo bo's, 1 mahi and a bunch of white snapper. There arent too many boats out that way so it is good kayak territory. I have a blast out there. What kind of kayak do you have?


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Prince Caspian said:


> Any idea on how those yaks are outfitted? Rodholders is my main question. We are only there for two nights, and we are long overdue for some quality time, but she never wakes up before 9:00, so I could probably get a trip in from sun up til my non-kayaking arms and shoulders decide to call it a day.


I am not to sure if they have rod holders or not. The main store in Seagrove (think I said seaside before) which is up the road would be your best bet for a request like that. The people that work there and the owners are very friendly and laid back. The shop is basically a mom and pop kayak fishing store which rents and sells kayaks (mostly Hobies) as well as live bait and gear. I bet if you talked to them they would set you up with what you need.

http://www.yellowfinoceansports.com/

since you will be that way check out Barefoot BBQ in Seaside (real close to the state park), it is in one of those silver air stream trailers, nothing fancy but a bucket of beer and some nachos after some fishing always hits the spot.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

yellowfin is a great little shop. i've been buying bait there for years and the owners are very nice people.


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish they had a tank of Live cigs. Not too easy chasing down bait in a yak


----------



## TheSideler (Oct 1, 2007)

*YellowFin*

We rented a couple of kayaks from yellow fin over Memorial day. They were very nice people and very accommodating. Delivered them early and picked them up late. They were Hobie Quest 11 with two built in rod holders.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

DustinE said:


> You can either launch at the state park or you can launch at the access right behind The Red Bar. The Red Bar accesss will smoke you for sure. 2 weekends ago we caught 2 flounder, 1 Trigger, 1 Mahi, 18lb King, and a nice Reef shark. Last weekend we caught 2 kings, 3 bo bo's, 1 mahi and a bunch of white snapper. There arent too many boats out that way so it is good kayak territory. I have a blast out there. What kind of kayak do you have?


Im in a Hobie Outback. Sounds like a good area to at least have a change of scenery. Let me know if you head out that way again, Im in Navarre.

Is it true you can drive on the beach down there? I have a Jeep and it would be MUCH easier to just drive to the surf then to haul it over the sand. :whistling:


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

I have an outback as well. I think I will launch the west end of 30A this next time and just troll. We caught lots of nice fish in the troll. Yes you can drive on the beach if you have a walton county beach access pass. I heard of a guy that did it last weekend anyway at 530 am and nobody caught him. I will go out on sun morn if you wanna go, but I will be going out of dune allen and trying for kings.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

DustinE said:


> I have an outback as well. I think I will launch the west end of 30A this next time and just troll. We caught lots of nice fish in the troll. Yes you can drive on the beach if you have a walton county beach access pass. I heard of a guy that did it last weekend anyway at 530 am and nobody caught him. I will go out on sun morn if you wanna go, but I will be going out of dune allen and trying for kings.


You can get away with it if it is early. In the mid morning/afternoon just take a good look around and do not act suspect and you will be fine. I may or may not be speaking from experience. I had the wifey apply for a permit this spring and she just picked it up a few days ago. It will make things much easier. I can not wait to get home so I can put it to use.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I do have a permit in my Jeep actually, but its about ten years old and never left the glove box haha.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Where is Greyton?


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Between Destin and PCB. Very close to Seaside.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Well I do have a permit in my Jeep actually, but its about ten years old and never left the glove box haha.


 You should be fine. I have a shark trip on sat night but If you want to go out on the west end of 30A on sun morning I will go. I need to reload on Bonita anyway. More than likely get a few kings and maybe some chicken dolphin.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife works weekend nights so generally my best days are Tuesday through Fridays, probably shouldnt have mentioned that in my original post.


----------

